# Used Jag prices...



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just been browsing the net and its amazing the drops these have suffered, good alternative to an M5 less than 3 grand buys one...

[IMG alt="Image result for Jaguar s type r" data-ratio="66.22"]https://www.autocar.co.uk/sites/autocar.co.uk/files/styles/gallery_slide/public/images/car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/jag-sr-ac-848.jpg?itok=XOolvDbG[/IMG]

Also the 2010 XJ is down to 6 grand now...

[IMG alt="Image result for 2010 jaguar xj" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/U1_zxOfpK3c/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

the 2006 on XK is about for 6 grand too...

[IMG alt="Image result for 2006 jag xk" data-ratio="55.36"]https://car-images.bauersecure.com/upload/5464/images/jaguarxk8_3_560px.jpg[/IMG]

and diesel XF prices are on the floor...less than 3 grand...

[IMG alt="Image result for diesel jaguar xf" data-ratio="63.49"]https://www.theaa.com/images/allaboutcars/testreports/2008016_jagxf_main.jpg[/IMG]

Jags have always been a cheap option used and i think are more interesting than the all ro common merc these days. I think my pick of the bunch would be the circa 2006 XK for 6 grand.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201911194545515?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&sort=relevance&model=XK&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&make=JAGUAR&page=1










still more than the equivalent BM 6 or Merc SL though...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I only put a sad reaction to your post @Nigelp because I miss the price of cars in the UK and I love a Jag!! :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I got £800 for my 57 plate X type 2.2d in November, a private sale.It'd done 126,000 miles and just been mot'd.

It was a lot of car for the money and great to drive but I was about to take early retirement and had a Mini too.

Still like Jags though :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

martinzx said:


> I only put a sad reaction to your post @Nigelp because I miss the price of cars in the UK and I love a Jag!! :laugh:


 i know martin prices of cars in the uk are very cheap, no one wants the big complex stuff when it get older, 2007 S Class merc petrols are 4 grand now, bmw 630i for 3 grand, Ive always liked Jags over merc and the bigger bmw's Ive had about 8 in my time and about 6 of those in my 20's


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> i know martin prices of cars in the uk are very cheap, no one wants the big complex stuff when it get older, 2007 S Class merc petrols are 4 grand now, bmw 630i for 3 grand, Ive always liked Jags over merc and the bigger bmw's Ive had about 8 in my time and about 6 of those in my 20's


 I do... For that price who cares :baby:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> I got £800 for my 57 plate X type 2.2d in November, a private sale.It'd done 126,000 miles and just been mot'd.
> 
> It was a lot of car for the money and great to drive but I was about to take early retirement and had a Mini too.
> 
> Still like Jags though :thumbsup:


 looks like diesels are out of favour now, which has knocked prices of the XF, petrol XF's are about double diesels, yep 800 quid given away eh. I let a 3 litre s type go for £395 a bit back it was mint but high miles on a 2001. But im going back to 2011.



martinzx said:


> I do... For that price who cares :baby:


 very true and the 2010 on XJ is going to be a bargain soon. look at prices of xf's especially diesels.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-search?sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&make=JAGUAR&model=XF

merc cl500's are being given away now, how about this for 1500 quid.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd offered the Jag against the mini at a dealers and he didn't want it :hmmm9uh:

I don't think there's ever been a jag I disliked and the Etype and Mark 2 to me are stunners.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> I'd offered the Jag at a dealers against the mini at a dealers and he didn't want it :hmmm9uh:
> 
> I don't think there's ever been a jag I disliked and the Etype and Mark 2 to me are stunners.


 I love the series 3 xj and daimlers

[IMG alt="Image result for series 3 jaguar xj" data-ratio="66.95"]https://car-from-uk.com/ebay/carphotos/full/ebay179939.jpg[/IMG]

my dad had a couple back in the 80s when i was young.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> I love the series 3 xj and daimlers
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for series 3 jaguar xj" data-ratio="66.95"]https://car-from-uk.com/ebay/carphotos/full/ebay179939.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> my dad had a couple back in the 80s when i was young.


 I always think of Arthur Daley when I see those, and his Crombie


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> merc cl500's are being given away now, how about this for 1500 quid.


 I fancy a change this summer, at that price if it runs for a year or eighteen months then just scrap it off or park it up beside the others to further annoy the neighbours

:biggrin:

How are the prices on tidy E46 convertibles.

Up or Down

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Turpinr said:


> I always think of Arthur Daley when I see those, and his Crombie


 we had a cotswold yellow daimler sov 4.2 in 1986 when arthur had his. It was identical

[IMG alt="Image result for cotswold yellow car daimler" data-ratio="62.47"]http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02865/Minder-Daimler_2865618k.jpg[/IMG]



BondandBigM said:


> How are the prices on tidy E46 convertibles.


 good e46 are quiet strong and so are good e39's aslong as they are petrol a decent 330i saloon still seems to command about 3 grand. But e39's especially the 535i sport are 5 grand if good it seems. Thats off the top of my head after a quick skirt on the trader the other day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

not a jag but come on we all prefer a proper bmw in anycase...

545i v8 for 3 grand










that will wipe the floor with the old cl500.

a more sensible buy? low mile e39 sport @martinzx tempted mate?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201905107800521?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&year-to=2003&sort=price-asc&model=5 SERIES&radius=1500&year-from=1995&advertising-location=at_cars&fuel-type=Petrol&make=BMW&minimum-badge-engine-size=3.0&page=1

[IMG alt="2a4995bee4ff430fb54f7070f8981ab6.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/2a4995bee4ff430fb54f7070f8981ab6.jpg[/IMG]

some e39's are starting to climb again

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201910233613580?postcode=bb95hg&year-to=2003&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&model=5 SERIES&radius=1500&make=BMW&year-from=1995&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&minimum-badge-engine-size=3.0&fuel-type=Petrol&page=2

[IMG alt="c8024bb0334549f194efd50cf0618a0b.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/c8024bb0334549f194efd50cf0618a0b.jpg[/IMG]

@BlueKnight

thats a cracker

i love this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-53-REG-BMW-5-Series-E39-3-0-530i-Sport-Touring-Auto-5dr-ESTATE-HPI-CLEAR/274204024823?hash=item3fd7d55ff7:g:u48AAOSwyDFdug6W


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> not a jag but come on we all prefer a proper bmw in anycase...
> 
> 545i v8 for 3 grand
> 
> ...


 You know me

To many doors and to much roof, nobody would see Big M and I looking good.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2gZakLG

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One I have noticed that seem to for some reason or other recently taken a bit of a price hike are the last of the run out MK1 Audi TT's

Maybe time to sort the engine out in mine.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

Audi TT is a definite future classic, think it already has the beginnings of that status already!

That BMW touring is a beauty!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Im not up with TT's but like boxsters they are cheap now so might pick up as they get rarer. Im suprised really that the e39 is so pricey as they rot well and same with the e46. I was looking at 330i saloons on the trader and the best still seem to be a bit tender around the arches. With a nigh on 3 grand asking price. A rot free one fine but keeping it rot free in the uk would give me sleepless nights after what i saw lurking on the 330d i had. They rot too easy structure wise. I think on balance id rather risk the complex e60 in 545 v8...mk 5 golf gti is still solid on price with decent early ones still sitting around 4 grand...early xk8s are still dying along with the merc CL...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

looking at TT's this 3.2 DSG proves that they are so cheap now they can only really go up or disappear all together...£2300










Back to the e46 and prices are much firmer for bigger engine ones especially saloons and coupes.

1500 quid is about as cheap as one gets.










in comparison with the TT that looks expensive

2 grand for a ok saloon again a bit unispiring as it looks a bit dowdy and tierd










and that front bumper as dropped and they are a pain in the neck to line back up...

see what i mean about e46 prices this is nigh on 3 grand...all looks good until you look closely at the rear arch.



















@BondandBigM they dont seem to be shifting them though, this is the club sport we looked at last year at this time










remember the box in it?










forget the above this is the pic at 3 grand for an imola coup



















bumper lines up to!




























"Full BMWSH which has mostly been done by the 1x Sytner BMW garage"

that is very tempting...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@BlueKnight (mike i think i should go and get that... :biggrin: )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> looking at TT's this 3.2 DSG proves that they are so cheap now they can only really go up or disappear all together...£2300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep a hard sell, there are some M3's that have been advertised forever although if they are kicking around the various classifieds for months on end it usually means that they either have dodgy history or are just to expensive. The Imola one looks clean. Mine has survived pretty well, it's definitely had front wings at some point though and had to have a bit done to the floor under the back seat for the last mot but generally it was one of the better ones I saw.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep a hard sell, there are some M3's that have been advertised forever although if they are kicking around the various classifieds for months on end it usually means that they either have dodgy history or are just to expensive. The Imola one looks clean. Mine has survived pretty well, it's definitely had front wings at some point though and had to have a bit done to the floor under the back seat for the last mot but generally it was one of the better ones I saw.


 Just before my saloon got written off by that woman i had new jacking points ive not seen the sort of worrying rust for years. On the surface mine looked mint but the back arches inner and outer were filled and above the back bumper. I put a wing on but was probably fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> looking at TT's this 3.2 DSG proves that they are so cheap now they can only really go up or disappear all together...£2300
> 
> [IMG alt="53b68f0760094ddb9b13e51c000bec4c.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w1024/53b68f0760094ddb9b13e51c000bec4c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 My favourite colour in E46's. Looks clean, my only negative is the of owners it's had! 5+. Other than that it's everything else going for it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back to old Jags

This sums them up perfectly



My old XJ V12 never got out of single figure miles per gallon

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Back to old Jags
> 
> This sums them up perfectly
> 
> ...


 Some Kawasaki Triples weren't much better


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Back to old Jags
> 
> This sums them up perfectly
> 
> ...


 The series 3 daimler my dad had was lethal. The tanks were connected electronically with a pump and a valve. The idea was you could fill both and use the dash button to select the other when one ran low...however on ours there was something wrong and if both tanks had fuel it would pour some out onto the road. I forget the mechanics of what was wrong. My dad would beable to explain it. But i remember being flagged down by a builders van on the m65 coming past nelson in 1986 because it was pouring petrol out. Also it used to swap over tanks itself and as my dad was leaving one tank empty after it poured the fuel out, it did its tank swapping thing itself to the empty tank and left my mum stranded in Nelson a copper got it going....the local plod had apparantly had the same with their v12s

Dads yellow sov was a 4.2



Craftycockney said:


> My favourite colour in E46's. Looks clean, my only negative is the of owners it's had! 5+. Other than that it's everything else going for it


 I dont think at that age the number of owners would fuss me and its often long term owners who neglect, new owners tend to splash the cash on them


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> My favourite colour in E46's. Looks clean, my only negative is the of owners it's had! 5+. Other than that it's everything else going for it


 The only minor problem with that one is that it only has a couple of months MOT left. It does look nice but could be hiding a lot of expenses under the skin.

I'd be wanting the seller to put 12 months ticket on it before I coughed up £3K for it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

how about this for less than the price of the bmw 3...

£2750 different class mate.



















only 95k on the clock and makes the merc cl500 look a staid and boring old mans motor










no poxy merc v8 a proper jag one










proper wood too instead of the bits of plastic the germans throw at us




























even the sills look ok



















"I am a careful lady owner who is reluctantly selling my Jaguar XK8 after 13 years of wonderful driving memories. I fell in love with the comfortable classic interior including the wood veneer dashboard. Although this car failed it MOT in February 2017 due to corrosion of a rear suspension mounting, a suspension ball joint dust cover, and a damaged tyre wall (approx 1000 pounds in total to repair), the car is otherwise in good condition, mechanically sound and has given reliable service over many years. The superb Jaguar V8 engine makes this a dream touring car and a real head turner. There are currently stability control and traction control warning lights showing, and the car requires aesthetic repairs to the drooping headliner, leather driver's seat, bonnet paintwork. This an opportunity to buy an up and coming classic that is highly likely to appreciate over time. , Smoke free, Pet free. Open to sensible very near offers! , Full service history Full service history, Black, 5+ owners, £2,750"

only draw back is it sounds you will be wearing the head lining like a hat :laughing2dw:

gosh there are some horrors look at this seat...

[IMG alt="deb865b207574e6493c0a4d9d11dc171.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/deb865b207574e6493c0a4d9d11dc171.jpg[/IMG]

different car and less than 3 grand










still these must be much more desirable than a merc cl500 now! as 3 grand buys a mint CL


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A tad more expensive at £6K, but how much were these new, £50/£60K ??

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201911194545515


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> A tad more expensive at £6K, but how much were these new, £50/£60K ??
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201911194545515


 Cheaper than an Aston Martin and just as handsome.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> The series 3 daimler my dad had was lethal. The tanks were connected electronically with a pump and a valve. The idea was you could fill both and use the dash button to select the other when one ran low...however on ours there was something wrong and if both tanks had fuel it would pour some out onto the road. I forget the mechanics of what was wrong. My dad would beable to explain it. But i remember being flagged down by a builders van on the m65 coming past nelson in 1986 because it was pouring petrol out. Also it used to swap over tanks itself and as my dad was leaving one tank empty after it poured the fuel out, it did its tank swapping thing itself to the empty tank and left my mum stranded in Nelson a copper got it going....the local plod had apparantly had the same with their v12s
> 
> Dads yellow sov was a 4.2
> 
> I dont think at that age the number of owners would fuss me and its often long term owners who neglect, new owners tend to splash the cash on them


 Yeah I would agree more what my personal preference I suppose.



BondandBigM said:


> The only minor problem with that one is that it only has a couple of months MOT left. It does look nice but could be hiding a lot of expenses under the skin.
> 
> I'd be wanting the seller to put 12 months ticket on it before I coughed up £3K for it.


 I would agree Bond but theses days if you know the right garages the MOT is not worth the paper it's printed on. This guy looks like a trader so mostly will fit in that bracket. I would just look up buying guides on E46s then arm myself a torch, a screwdriver, some old rags and give the car a good once over.

Most common on these are:

Lollipop bushes

Heater resistors

Trail arm bushes

Rear springs

Usual rocker cover gasket

Rear arches

Tailgate

Of the top of my head.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Yeah I would agree more what my personal preference I suppose.
> 
> I would agree Bond but theses days if you know the right garages the MOT is not worth the paper it's printed on. This guy looks like a trader so mostly will fit in that bracket. I would just look up buying guides on E46s then arm myself a torch, a screwdriver, some old rags and give the car a good once over.
> 
> ...


 add to that head gasket, back axle and autobox

yep hes a trader int he. ;-)


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> add to that head gasket, back axle and autobox
> 
> yep hes a trader int he. ;-)


 So for the gearbox, people make the common mistake of believing BMW when they say 'Lifetime oil'. This is utter rubbish, the boxes themselves are pretty decent and in most cases 'GM' tiptronic. But when I had a e46 I use get the oil changed and fitted a new filter around 80k mark along with a quick diff oil change it use keep it running sweet. But at £11 per litre of oil not cheap.

Head gaskets again mainly down to lack of maintenance, BMW recommending coolant change roughly every 2-3 years Blue antifreeze. Also the 6 cylinder engines were prone to using a little oil so the odd top up would keep things ticking nicely.

I never really had any issues with back axel apart the trail arm bushes but then I use to press in the cheap poly bushes which were 100 times better then the rubber o.e ones.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> So for the gearbox, people make the common mistake of believing BMW when they say 'Lifetime oil'. This is utter rubbish, the boxes themselves are pretty decent and in most cases 'GM' tiptronic. But when I had a e46 I use get the oil changed and fitted a new filter around 80k mark along with a quick diff oil change it use keep it running sweet. But at £11 per litre of oil not cheap.
> 
> Head gaskets again mainly down to lack of maintenance, BMW recommending coolant change roughly every 2-3 years Blue antifreeze. Also the 6 cylinder engines were prone to using a little oil so the odd top up would keep things ticking nicely.
> 
> I never really had any issues with back axel apart the trail arm bushes but then I use to press in the cheap poly bushes which were 100 times better then the rubber o.e ones.


 yep but a lot of people never change the fluids in the boxes or back axles so its a check and the head gaskets on bmw 6's are always a check for white sludge in the rocker. All need a check.

as an aside are the 6's still as high on compression as bm's are famed for?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> I would agree Bond but theses days if you know the right garages the MOT is not worth the paper it's printed on.


 Not so much these days though, sure you can still find the dodgy ones but according to my fixer upper that isn't as easy as it was a few years ago. Most places do it by the book now.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Not so much these days though, sure you can still find the dodgy ones but according to my fixer upper that isn't as easy as it was a few years ago. Most places do it by the book now.


 Very true and it's getting tougher too. Now they are using bluetooth & digitally recorded emission results so they cannot be fudged. Discussions are now around the same technology for the brake rollers so again not have any manual input.

Long gone are the days of the postal MOT.....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Not so much these days though, sure you can still find the dodgy ones but according to my fixer upper that isn't as easy as it was a few years ago. Most places do it by the book now.





Craftycockney said:


> Very true and it's getting tougher too. Now they are using bluetooth & digitally recorded emission results so they cannot be fudged. Discussions are now around the same technology for the brake rollers so again not have any manual input.
> 
> Long gone are the days of the postal MOT.....


 they can still put the emissions results through on the previous test vehicle etc cant they?

etc etc etc

anything can be fudged.



BondandBigM said:


> Not so much these days though, sure you can still find the dodgy ones but according to my fixer upper that isn't as easy as it was a few years ago. Most places do it by the book now.


 as above



Craftycockney said:


> I would agree Bond but theses days if you know the right garages the MOT is not worth the paper it's printed on.


 i agree with your first statement mate...who do you know :biggrin: they might be worth a tickle.

[IMG alt="Image result for life on mars tv show" data-ratio="56.25"]https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/images/ic/624x351/p07l1cgt.jpg[/IMG]


----------

